# How long is soil good for a soil test?



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

I extracted a soil sample from my yard a few weeks ago and bagged it, but I never got around to sending in to get tested. Does anyone know if it would be bad if I were to send it in now? Will the fact that the sample is not exactly "fresh" taint the results if I sent it in now?


----------



## girevik (Jan 8, 2021)

Can't imagine it would really matter all that much as long as the bag is sealed, just gives it more time to dry out.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

if you didnt add any nutrients in the past x days its okay to send in. the lab normally drys it before testing anyways


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Ok. I didn't add anything to my lawn since I extracted the samples and put them in a bag. I thought that nutrients might dissipate from the sample over the past few weeks, but I think I'll just send it in to get tested.


----------

